# Leaving with friends



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello,

We are going on vacation for 10 days to Europe (Portugal and Spain) and can't wait. Unfortunately we cannot bring our 6 month old Bryce with us. He is staying with some friends of ours who have an older Lab and will also be house-sitting another 6 month old puppy (poor folks). Two other dogs and two 11 & 13 year old boys to play with!!!

We are planning on bringing over most of the items that Bryce has at our place to lessen his feelings of missing us (blankets, toys, food, list of commands we use, etc). 

I'm sure Bryce will have much more fun than normal with all the play mates and attention and will probably not want to come back home, just feeling nervous. First time away from him for more than 2 nights. 

Hope it goes well.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Franco, I'm sure Bryce will do great and he will love having the other dogs and kids around!

It's normal that you're nervous and that you'll miss him but just think about how excited he will be to see you when you get back!

Phone calls will be tough but maybe your friends can check in with you via email a couple of times over the 10 days to let you know how he's doing. 

Have a great trip!

PS - When we've left Flynn in the past, we were told it's nice to leave him with a piece of your dirty clothing (like maybe a t-shirt you recently wore) so he will have your smell with him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would also leave them your vets phone number and put a credit card on file at the vets office.

I don't ever leave my dogs with family or friends.
If anything ever happened to one of them it could cause hard feeling between us.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

TexasRed brings up a good point.

I always leave a credit card and a signed note saying that I authorize my dog walker to use my credit card to pay for any emergency veterinary services, if necessary.


----------

